# Tailor in Rehab?



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a tailor in Rehab? I need some very simple things made, so am not worried if they don't speak English. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We know a good tailor downtown for making shirts and a good tailor in Rehab that fitted a new zip to my daughters jeans but cant recommend someone to start from basic fabric......


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a tailor in Rehab mall 2 ground floor at the back of the restaurant on the puma shop side, don't know if they are any good but might be worth a try they always look busy




irisheyesoncairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> We know a good tailor downtown for making shirts and a good tailor in Rehab that fitted a new zip to my daughters jeans but cant recommend someone to start from basic fabric......


The Tailor I refer to is in the Souk, one street down from Tota, in the pedestrian bit.


----------

